# Star Wars: Nur Qui-Gon hätte Anakin retten können



## AliciaKo (13. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Nur Qui-Gon hätte Anakin retten können* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Nur Qui-Gon hätte Anakin retten können*


----------



## Cyberthom (13. Dezember 2018)

Genial geschrieben .


----------



## devilsreject (13. Dezember 2018)

Ja echt gut beschrieben. Wobei anzumerken ist, dass die Jedi wohl auch nicht die schlausten sein können. Die Welt lässt sich nicht schwarz/weiß einteilen. Darüber hinaus liegen Gut und Böse immer im Blick des Betrachters. Es gibt grundsätzlich keine festen Positionen, nur was man eben grad zur Zeit als Gesellschaftliche Norm betrachtet. Durchaus könnten bei den Jedis dunkle Kräfte für Gute Zwecke eingesetzt werden. Gleichwohl aber auch gute Kräfte fürs Böse. Ich fand den Übergang schon immer fließend. 

Darüber könnte man sicher philosophische Abhandlungen schreiben, gleichwohl reicht mein Horizont dafür nicht aus. Erkennen aber das Gut nicht immer Gut und Bösse nicht immer Böse ist sollte jeder in der Lage sein zu erkennen als erwachsener Denkender Mensch. 

Mir persönlich ist es sehr leicht gefallen Anakins Wandel vom Guten zum Bösen anzuerkennen. Habe mich selbst dabei ertappt wie ich sogar Verständnis für den Jungen aufbringen konnte. Ist es doch die Lebenserfahrung die einen Menschen formt und ihn seine sicht auf die Welt festigen lässt. Gepaart mit Menschen die dich aus purem Eigennutz verbiegen wollen und der Weg zum Diktator ist gar nicht mal soweit. 

Grundsätzlich wurde Anakin ja von 2 Seiten verarscht von der Guten Seite die immer wieder auf den Burschen eingedroschen hat und ihn einfach nicht akzeotieren wollte wie er ist, und ich auch in seiner tiefen Trauer im Stich gelassen hat, und dann die böse Seite die jeden noch so kleinen seelischen Riss von Anakin schamlos ausgenutzt hat um ihn zu bekehren. In Anakins Ausgangslage erscheint es mir nur logisch das die dunkle Seite ihm Anfangs eben den Ausweg geboten hat den er insgeheim suchte. Die gute Seite wiederum hat den Jungen gefoltert und ständig Oberlehrerhaft auf ihn eingewirkt ohne wirklich auf ihn einzugehen. 

Aber was rede ich... ihr hab die Filme sicher selbst gesehen und euch euren Teil gedacht


----------



## Cyberthom (13. Dezember 2018)

Auch Interessant :  Liebt eher das Gute ? oder Liebt es das Böse? 
Ich meine Liebt das Gute dann das Böse oder eher das Böse das Gute 

Da ja auch bei StarWars es  sich um2 Politische Systeme Handelt    Würde ich sagen das Politik das Böse ist
Und die Menschen die Opfer.  Diese  Politik  Assimiliert  bzw.  Indoktriniert,   und auch unter  permanenten Zwängen  von Kindesbeinen an..  ( Freiwilligkeit, die gerade bei Kindern  ganz leicht vonstatten geht  wird behindert bzw. Unterdrückt)
Dazu der  Politisch  angeblich freien Neutralen Zwangsrundfunk  zur   Propaganda  eingesetzt.  Ja Star Wars ist heute.


----------



## ElReloaded (13. Dezember 2018)

Was ist nur aus Star Wars geworden? Die Handlung muss immer öfter nach den Filmen erklärt und manchmal auch verklärt werden. Wer den Text oben liest spürt doch, dass das Stuss ist. So werden rückwirkend Dinge hineingedichtet um Tiefe vorzugaukeln, wo eigentlich Beliebigkeit herrscht, die sich einfach nur nach den Erfordernissen des nächsten Filmes richtet.
Star Wars ist das beste Sci-fi Fast-Food, das ich kenne. Mehr ist es aber nicht. Die Story der ursprünglichen Trilogie war nie gedacht zig Filme und Serien zu tragen, sondern sie sollte grandioses Kino erzeugen und Kasse machen. Das wars. Und das ist auch genug. Das ist mehr als jeder Marvel Film heute machen möchte - heute gehts nämlich nur noch um Masse und Kasse.


----------



## Cyberthom (13. Dezember 2018)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus Star Wars geworden? Die Handlung muss immer öfter nach den Filmen erklärt und manchmal auch verklärt werden. Wer den Text oben liest spürt doch, dass das Stuss ist. So werden rückwirkend Dinge hineingedichtet um Tiefe vorzugaukeln, wo eigentlich Beliebigkeit herrscht, die sich einfach nur nach den Erfordernissen des nächsten Filmes richtet.
> Star Wars ist das beste Sci-fi Fast-Food, das ich kenne. Mehr ist es aber nicht. Die Story der ursprünglichen Trilogie war nie gedacht zig Filme und Serien zu tragen, sondern sie sollte grandioses Kino erzeugen und Kasse machen. Das wars. Und das ist auch genug. Das ist mehr als jeder Marvel Film heute machen möchte - heute gehts nämlich nur noch um Masse und Kasse.




Naja ,jder sieht die "Wirklichkeit" eben doch ein wenig anders   Und auch Film oder ein Buch  Interpretiert jeder  für sich Auch  könnte ich  zb dein Kopfkino nur erahnen   Aber für mich hat Star Wars eben einen Tieferen Sinn selbst wenn die Macher das eben gerade nicht beabsichtigt haben oder sogar was völlig  anderes In Ihren Köpfen hatten 
PS: Hoffe auf ein Gutes Star Wars Spiel von den Machern von  Titanfall .
Gruß


----------



## ElReloaded (13. Dezember 2018)

Naja, Titanfall ist auf jeden Fall klasse. Sowohl spieltechnisch, als auch handwerklich.


----------



## Dai-shi (13. Dezember 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> PS: Hoffe auf ein Gutes Star Wars Spiel von den Machern von  Titanfall .



Ist da was in der Mache?


----------



## artorias (13. Dezember 2018)

Hat Anakin nicht eigentlich wirklich dazu beigetragen, die Macht wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen?

Ich meine der hat das Jedimonopol (starkes Übergewicht hin zu hellen Seite) zerstört und die Dunkle Seite an die Macht gebraucht. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit und sollte doch letztendlich in totaler Balance münden, oder nicht (also wenn jetzt Disney nicht diesen neumodischen Star Wars Müll Produziert hätte).


----------



## Cyberthom (13. Dezember 2018)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Ist da was in der Mache?



Hi, So viel ich gelesen habe ja von denen kommt ein Star Wars Spiel 
Hoffe das es noch 2019 kommt. Spätestes wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen.


----------



## AmberR00m (14. Dezember 2018)

Grundsätzlich gut geschrieben, ja. Kleiner Korrekturhinweis trotzdem: „Intensionen“ und „Intentionen“ sind verschiedene Dinge, ich vermute stark, dass im Artikel eigentlich „Intentionen“ gemeint sind.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Dezember 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Hi, So viel ich gelesen habe ja von denen kommt ein Star Wars Spiel
> Hoffe das es noch 2019 kommt. Spätestes wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen.



Das Spiel ist für 2019 geplant ja, hat den Titel Jedi: Fallen Order und soll zwischen den Episoden III und IV spielen


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (14. Dezember 2018)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus Star Wars geworden? Die Handlung muss immer öfter nach den Filmen erklärt und manchmal auch verklärt werden. Wer den Text oben liest spürt doch, dass das Stuss ist. So werden rückwirkend Dinge hineingedichtet um Tiefe vorzugaukeln, wo eigentlich Beliebigkeit herrscht, die sich einfach nur nach den Erfordernissen des nächsten Filmes richtet.
> Star Wars ist das beste Sci-fi Fast-Food, das ich kenne. Mehr ist es aber nicht. Die Story der ursprünglichen Trilogie war nie gedacht zig Filme und Serien zu tragen, sondern sie sollte grandioses Kino erzeugen und Kasse machen. Das wars. Und das ist auch genug. Das ist mehr als jeder Marvel Film heute machen möchte - heute gehts nämlich nur noch um Masse und Kasse.




Wooooord ..... besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken und leider trifft dieses zwanghaft bemühte Gebaren nicht nur auf das Star Wars Franchise zu. Bei Star Trek ist das Gleiche zu beobachten, wenn Folgen der Originalserie von aktuellen Produktionen aufgenommen und umgedeutet oder interpretiert werden. Solange sich da noch ein paar Dollar rauswringen lassen, machen wir da mal genau so weiter.


----------



## Frullo (14. Dezember 2018)

> Ein one-shot Comic zeigt den Jedi im Zweifel mit der Macht, ihrer strikten Aufteilung in Gut und Böse und dem Weg des Jedi Ordens. Denn bevor die Jedis über die Wichtigkeit von Balance in der Macht sprachen, wollten sie die dunkle Seite komplett vertreiben...
> 
> ...Das zeigt aber auch, dass Anakin durchaus zum Retter hätte werden können, hätte Qui-Gon - und nicht Obi-Wan Kenobi - ihn trainiert, da dieser die Wahrheit über die Macht herausgefunden hat, die keiner der anderen Jedi sehen konnte.



Äh... in III sagt doch Obi Wan zu Anakin: _Nur ein Sith kennt nichts als Extreme._

Das deutet ja eigentlich darauf hin, dass Obi Wan selbst nicht in Schwarz-Weiss-Muster denkt, sondern durchaus Schattierungen sieht. Verfolgt man diesen Gedanken weiter, müsste auch er zum Schluss gelangen, dass die Balance irgendwo zwischen den Extremen liegt (und nicht bei einem der beiden)...


----------



## xdave78 (14. Dezember 2018)

Faszinierend.


----------



## Eberhard (14. Dezember 2018)

Interessante Theorie


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2018)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Wobei anzumerken ist, dass die Jedi wohl auch nicht die schlausten sein können.


Wären alle Charaktere in Filmen sehr schlau und würden fehlerlos agieren, wären die meisten Geschichten wohl weniger interessant oder nicht mal entstanden. 

Überleg nur mal wie viele Horrorfilme ereignislos geendet wären!


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wären alle Charaktere in Filmen sehr schlau und würden fehlerlos agieren, wären die meisten Geschichten wohl weniger interessant oder nicht mal entstanden.
> 
> Überleg nur mal wie viele Horrorfilme ereignislos geendet wären!


Und wir hätten nie dieses Lied zu hören bekommen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRCPFLT8fiA


----------

